# Window open- computer flying



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought I was having problems with my printer, so I bought a new one (before the old one clunked out completely in the middle of a job). Then, I thought I was having problems with the new one and was going to return it to the store when I realized it is probably my software.

When I try to print something, the process is slower than normal. I also have trouble with the font. Very strange, the print is all there, but condensed. Maybe the whole document, maybe just one page. Both printers. Also, although I type fast, I don't type that fast and the screen can't keep up with me.

Should I reload WordPerfect? Should I get a Mac?

Please help before I go into credit card debt.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You're right, its no doubt software related, but is it Word Perfect or the printer driver or even the operating system?, from having 2 printers that its doing the same thing to, I would say Word Perfect. Try reloading that and if it does not work, answer the following for us and we'll try more
Questions: 
Did this start all at once or were there symptoms that got worse. 
Does it happen in every document you try to print? 
Does it happen when you print from other programs? 
What operating system? 
What make and model printer?
Is it a USB printer? if so have you tried a different USB port? 
Did anything else change when this sarted happening (new programs, power surge, new equipment added)?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Dell. The system has been getting slower. It's noticable online, but we have dial up. It's also been getting noticeable playing solitaire and my documents are loading very slowly, saving very slowly. It is happening in every document. Also, the two sided printing is not working properly although both printers support two sided printing. The 7 year old printer is a HP deskjet 6122, the new one is a HP officejet Pro 8500. THey are both USB, I guess.

The computer itself is a used one from my DD.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Maura said:


> I have a Dell. The system has been getting slower. It's noticable online, but we have dial up. It's also been getting noticeable playing solitaire and my documents are loading very slowly, saving very slowly. It is happening in every document. Also, the two sided printing is not working properly although both printers support two sided printing. The 7 year old printer is a HP deskjet 6122, the new one is a HP officejet Pro 8500. THey are both USB, I guess.
> 
> The computer itself is a used one from my DD.


This is sounding more like a slow system than a printing problem in particular. What operating system are you running, and how much memory do you have?

To check memory, right-click on your My Computer icon and select properties. It will be listed on the General tab under Computer.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Nevada is taking you slowly in the right direction... I'd also check to see if your printer software is trying to load anything when you start the computer; chances are that it is, and that's contributing to the general slow down. Another issue you might find is hard drive fragmentation. go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>System tools and open disk defrag. when the disk defrag window opens, (and timing how long it takes will help me out with narrowing the problem possibilities TREMENDOUSLY) select the hard drive (generally drive C and click the analyze button; if the pop-up that results from that says you need to defrag, then click the defragment button on the pop-up (I don't want to have to explain how to read the analysis report), if it say you don't need to defrag, then just click the close button, and exit the defrag utility. you mentioned that your documents take some time opening? Hmmm... that's a little less likely to be hard drive fragmentation, but you never know... If the defrag isn't needed but your computer stays slow, then start the windows task manager by pressing and holding the following keys (release all held keys once you press the last key in the sequence) "control-alt-delete" then once the task manager starts up, note what the CPU usage is while it's idle (this assumes you don't have anything like firefox\internet explorer\etc running) then try opening one of your documents and watch the CPU usage on the task manager. If the CPU usage is constantly flat lined (even before opening a document), then we'll go into more advanced debugging. Check all that nevada and I have told you, and report your findings (it's critical that you don't mess with any tabs in windows task manager other than the "performance" tab until otherwise instructed; you can REALLY skrew up your computer if you don't know what you're doing.) Sorry about the bad language, kung; i'm still workin' on that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Mechanic Intern said:


> Nevada is taking you slowly in the right direction...


Gotta move slowly. I'm a little spooked by the "Should I get a Mac?" remark. LOL


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I was gone all last week helping with the new grandbaby. There is an Apple store nearby, so I bought a mini mac. It's supposed to be able to hook up to my present monitor. It doesn't. It's supposed to use my present keyboard. It doesn't. So I am already ----ed. But, I'm going to get it all hooked up because I'm really really tired of the problems I've had over the years with the pc software. Thanks for your help, you are probably right about drive fragmentation and lack of memory. It just scares me to loose everything, even with a backup.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Maura said:


> Well, I was gone all last week helping with the new grandbaby. There is an Apple store nearby, so I bought a mini mac. It's supposed to be able to hook up to my present monitor. It doesn't. It's supposed to use my present keyboard. It doesn't. So I am already ----ed. But, I'm going to get it all hooked up because I'm really really tired of the problems I've had over the years with the pc software. Thanks for your help, you are probably right about drive fragmentation and lack of memory. It just scares me to loose everything, even with a backup.


Just so you know, if you try to run a Mac without enough resources you'll have the same problems. Honestly, you can buy a Mac if you want to, I don't really care. But in my opinion you got a Mac for all the wrong reasons. If you could have fixed your problem with $10 worth of memory, I don't see why you wouldn't.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Maura said:


> Well, I was gone all last week helping with the new grandbaby. There is an Apple store nearby, so I bought a mini mac. It's supposed to be able to hook up to my present monitor. It doesn't. It's supposed to use my present keyboard. It doesn't. So I am already ----ed. But, I'm going to get it all hooked up because I'm really really tired of the problems I've had over the years with the pc software. Thanks for your help, you are probably right about drive fragmentation and lack of memory. It just scares me to loose everything, even with a backup.


 I am not sure about the monitor I surely would think that would be able to work with the mini Mac. As for the Keyboard only a few will work with a Mac, I went on line to The Apple Store, and found a very nice Wireless Mouse and Keyboard by Logitech that is for both Mac and PC, And it works great even have the right click on the mouse where as the mouse that comes with the IMac does not have the right click ability.
But congrats on another Mac convert. And soon to be a happy Mac owner.
nd even IF you did run one it would STILL be faster then any PC just because it is a Mac and not a PC.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Maura said:


> Well, I was gone all last week helping with the new grandbaby. There is an Apple store nearby, so I bought a mini mac. It's supposed to be able to hook up to my present monitor. It doesn't. It's supposed to use my present keyboard. It doesn't. So I am already ----ed. But, I'm going to get it all hooked up because I'm really really tired of the problems I've had over the years with the pc software. Thanks for your help, you are probably right about drive fragmentation and lack of memory. It just scares me to loose everything, even with a backup.


The new mac mini's are not going to hook up to your monitor without an adapter. Apple has changed the hookup for the video on the new mini's and macbooks. Your keyboard should work if it's usb and your mouse will work if it's usb. The mini uses a minidvi port to display the video now. You will need one of these:

Mini DisplayPort to VGA Adapter
The Mini DisplayPort to VGA Adapter lets you connect a standard analog monitor, projector, or LCD that uses a VGA connector or cable to a MacBook, MacBook Pro, or MacBook Air with a Mini DisplayPort.

Or This:
Apple Mini-DVI to DVI Adapter
The Mini-DVI to DVI adapter is designed for the iMac (Intel Core Duo), MacBook, and 12-inch PowerBook G4 -- allowing you to connect to an external DVI monitor. It can also be used in combination with the Apple DVI to ADC adapter to support older Apple flat panel Studio or Cinema Displays.

All depends on what type of monitor plug you have. VGA or DVI.

Any questions just ask and welcome to the mac world. Also don't worry about resources. Just think. No more defragmentation need. No more worries about viruses, spyware, malware, etc. Just works. After all running all that junk in the back ground is what takes up all those resources needed to run winblows software.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Another place you might want to go to look for answers on your mac mini.

www.123macmini.com


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bufordt said:


> The new mac mini's are not going to hook up to your monitor without an adapter. Apple has changed the hookup for the video on the new mini's and macbooks. Your keyboard should work if it's usb and your mouse will work if it's usb. The mini uses a minidvi port to display the video now. You will need one of these:
> 
> Mini DisplayPort to VGA Adapter
> The Mini DisplayPort to VGA Adapter lets you connect a standard analog monitor, projector, or LCD that uses a VGA connector or cable to a MacBook, MacBook Pro, or MacBook Air with a Mini DisplayPort.
> ...


 Ah so true I forgot about some may not be new enough to be using the DVI input. My 6 year dell even has the DVI output, and when I went with a LCD Monitor I could hook it up directly instead of an adapter that I was using with the old Monitor, as everything now days is going digital and using the DVI is no exception. And the USB way to hook up things I forgot about that also as that is the only way do have things connected IF Possible that is. I do have my things hooked USB from printer to Keyboard etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've wanted a Mac for twenty years, but they were so expensive. I've been using a rebuilt for seven years, then inherited DD's Dell when they bought new, so this Dell is six or more years old and we use it every day. I'm ready to write another book and put the finishing touches on two more, so I want to use a new machine, PC or Mac. My DH worked on the PC (defragmenting, I suppose) and it is working better now. Oh, well, I already bought the mini.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Maura - Congratulations on getting a mac. My son gave me my first computer, an old pismo laptop that he put together from ebay finds. He moved to another area and I kept it going for several years until water fried it... Grump I did not even consider a pc as a replacement, even though I live where mac help is hard to find. 

My DD got a mac a couple of years ago and loves it. Her DH got a pc after she got her mac and it has needed repairs several times already.

I have learned to ask a lot if people know macs for help. They are out there, just need to find them. LOL

Enjoy your mac.


----------

